# Michelle Brent: Masters Nationals Interview



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

*Michelle Brent: Masters Nationals Interview
*
By   JasonDBK
Wednesday, August 18, 2010





Sometimes  you meet someone and they live up to expectations. Sometimes the are  far and above what you expected. That is the case with Michelle Brent. I  finally got to meet her at Masters Nationals and was so impressed. I  was impressed with Michelle Brent the bodybuilder and Michelle Brent the  person. At the risk of offending someone, I can honestly say there was  not one competitor on that stage who impressed me more. Michelle looked  incredible and I feel was so deserving of her Pro card. But then again,  ask a lot of people and they will tell you Michelle has deserved that  Pro card for quite awhile. Sometimes in this industry you can meet some  good people, and like with anything, you can meet some bad people. But  whenever you meet someone not so nice, I can think of someone like  Michelle and remember why I love it. Whether she is ever officially  called a "Pro" or not, to me, Michelle Brent is always going to be a  Pro.





First Michelle, I want to thank you for taking the time to do this.

Q: For those who may not be familiar can you tell a little about yourself.

A:  My name is Michelle Brent, but a lot of my fans have known me as  Michelle Ivers. I competed under this name for most of my career which  stared in 1985. I have been bodybuilding and competing for 25 years now  and have been top 5 placed in most of those years. I have only taking 3  years off, 1986 to have my son, Kyle Ivers, 2002 to have a hernia  surgery and to relax the rest of that year, and 1995 to open my own gym  at the time called "Bayside Fitness". I'm always known for my  perseverance and professionalism in the sport (even though I do not have a  pro card), and funny but my smile always gets complimented too!

Q: Congrats on Masters. I thought you looked incredible and have gone on record as saying no one impressed me more.

A:  Well thanks for the compliments they are truly appreciated, but I must  be honest and say that I was off for this show and have come in much  better in the past.

Q: As a show itself, what did you think of it?

A:  Gary Udit puts  on a fantastic show and the event is very organized and  convenient for the competitor as it is held at the Sheraton Hotel and  the ballroom is right there so you do not have to leave the facility. I  have done this show since the inception of the pro card for the women  started in 2005. I love this show.





Q: How confident were you going in?

A:  My confidence was a little off this year. I started with a low back  problem in the off season so it hampered my training. I was a  heavyweight last year(I won the 35 and 45) and wanted to try to stay  heavyweight this year. But as I was coming down, my body was not  responding the same way. 

Q: How confident were you after pre-judge?

A:  I really thought (before seeing the pictures) that I had a chance and  it would be between me and Kris Clark. Before I left my room I took  a  picture of my legs and they were not shredded, but cut enough, and that  is where I have my trouble, so I thought this is it, I'm going to do  good.

Q: What did you think of your overall package?

A: I like  my over-all packge, my waist was down and I was a little smaller then  last year, but unfortunately I think I looked more like a lightheavy( I  actually weighed in light and had to eat to be a heavy, I think that was  my first mistake when I got to the venue.

Q: What would you say has been your biggest improvement in the last year?

A: My back, even though I was smaller  my thickness was still there.

Q: What part do you feel you most want to improve on?

A:  LEGS! Always. Not so much the size, but to bring in the detail more and  make them "POP" with out having to really think about it!





Q: Did your prep go as smooth as hoped for?

A:  Once again I will be honest and I have to say I had a lot of bumps,  starting with my back problem! My mindset was a little off too and I was  struggling with the being a heavyweight issue. My body can go either  way, lightheavy or heavy, but I'm comfortable prepping as a lightheavy.  I'm only 5'3 and with my structure I'm better as a lightheavy. Even  though I won last year as a heavyweight I still was not lean enough to  get the over-all.

Q: Is there a point in the process where you say "OK I am ready"?

A:   Believe it or not at 11 weeks out I felt I was close to ready, but I  had friends say I was too lean already to be a heavyweight so it changed  my whole prep.

Q: Is there anything about the prep process you can say you would like to do differently next time?

A:  First and foremost I am following my experience and heart! I will go  back down to lightheavy and follow my past process of how I get ready.  So I guess I could say that would be a change LOL

Q: After a show like this are you mentally drained at all?

A:  It depends on the outcome. I really was drained this time and of course  disappointed in my placing(more my showing). I'm not a complaining  person, I hope I'm not coming off "woe is me". It''s just how this  competition went this time.

Q: The week before a big show like this are you nervous or excited or what?

A: I was more nervous this time because I didn't know how my body was going to respond. 





Q: What about the last five minutes before hitting the stage, what are you thinking about?

A: God, please hit your legs right! LOL! I'm serious, I think I was tying too hard this time!!

Q: When you are on stage do you try and read the judges reactions at all or just focus on what you are doing?

A:  I have seen and they have seen me numerous times. I just like to make  eye contact and let the chips lie after that! I try to focus on hitting  my mandatories right!

Q: Whats the first thing you ate when it was over?

A: LOL!!! A burger with the bun!! Oh and I love buffalo wings!!

Q: Were there any other competitors who really impressed you?

A:  Janet Kaufman really impresses me! She is always so professional  and  really should have been a pro already(I was baffled by her 2nd place)

Q: What will be your biggest memory from the entire weekend?

A:  Having my son( he just got out of the Army) and my special friend  Jesse(Jesse has done a lot of my photoshoots for my site) come watch.

Q: How important is support from family and friends for a show like this?

A:  Well I just answered that in the last question, Very important. My  husband Bill(and I'm very fortunate) competes as well and actually won  his class this year in the over 50 , welterweight class!

Q: Any idea when we can see you on stage next?

A: As of now I'm retired, but who knows I may pull a "Farve" and comeback next year ;>)

Q: Anyone you want to thank for helping you in the process?

A: Oh my, my husband Bill for sure!! "TEAM BRENT" all the way. and my good friends LeaAnne Scelfo and Lou Cino.

Q: Anything you want to plug or promote?

A: Of course! My protein cookie website *www.michellesmagicmorsels.com*.  I do all the baking, packaging and marketing. It's my own little  adventure. I use all fresh ingredients and a quality whey protein. right  now I'm having a Special, so check the site out. also *www.michellesmajesticmuscle.com*. It's my members site and tons of cool pictures of me throughout the years.





Q:  Michelle, again, thanks for taking the time for this and congrats on  Masters. You truly looked incredible. Any last words before you go?

A:  Thanks Jason, I really give thanks to the sport of bodybuilding, It has  kept me fit and strong at the young age of 52. The competition end is  only a small part of what we as female bodybuilders represent. I will  always workout and live the life and if I never receive a "Pro Card" so  be it,  I'm a professional in spirit and soul!

From *Promoting Real Women: Michelle Brent Masters Nationals Interview*


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 20, 2011)

***LOVE*** Michelle! I got to meet Michelle in person at the 2009 USAs. Nothing but a sweet person and such a dedicated and passionate competitor. Thinkin' 'bout time for a pro card here!

And LOVE the protein cookies!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had her cookies. 

Met her and her husband at the NPC Mountain Valley Classic in Reading, PA several years back.

She has some of the best biceps in bodybuilding. 







_Great _physique! I hope she gets her card this year.


----------

